# Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf



## gzero (28. Juni 2005)

Hi, wie fährt man am Besten: Erst über Seehaus auf dem Schneeberg und dann Ochsenkopf oder umgekehrt? (gemütliches Touren...   )


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2005)

Erst Schneeberg.
Fang am besten vom Silberhaus an der 303 oder NOCH BESSER eine Straße vorher von Richtung Bayreuth kommend (da Richtung Fichtelberg, gleich nach dem abbiegen so nach 150m ist ein Parkplatz) an.

Siehe die Karte unter "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" im Beitrag 3674 
Mehr brauchst du net. 

G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbodancer (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,

da gibt es eine Tour von Gefress über Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf und zurück nach Gefress. Konditonell sehr anspruchsvoll - fahrtechnisch nicht so heftig.
Karte und Unterlagen bekommst du gratis bei den Tourismusverbänden des Fichtelgebirges(einfach anfragen).

Gruß Limbodancer

P.s.: Falls du die Tour machst, schreib mal welche Daten dein Tacho danach abgibt (Km und HM). Bei mir war das ein krasser unterschied zur Karte


----------



## Wurscht (29. Juni 2005)

@ limbodancer:

Krasser Unterschied?? Meinst Du das in etwa so?:

Angabe: 67,5 km     Ist: 78,85 km
Angabe: 1925 hm    Ist: 2261 hm

Das kam am Montag zumindest bei mir raus. Hab mich eigentlich net verfahren und hab nen recht hochwertigen Tacho. CM 436 M.

Ansonsten: für das, daß über 90 % auf Schotterpisten geht, sind die Trailpassagen dann doch recht anspruchsvoll, oder?
Aber klasse.   

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## limbodancer (1. Juli 2005)

@wurscht

  Ja, das meine ich. Irgendwie werden da wohl die "Sackgassen" nicht gerechnet. Die Höhenmeter waren bei mir nicht so krass("nur" 1900 ). Aber bei den Km hab ich einen ähnlichen Wert.
Mir hat die Tour auch getaugt - gut für die Kondition, das Auge(vor allem am Ochsenkopf und dem Schneeberg) und auch die Trails sind nicht schlecht.

Richtig gute, anspruchsvolle Trails hab ich auf der MTB4 im Frankenwald gefunden, die solltest du mal fahren. Lohnt sich!!!

Gruß Limbodancer


----------

